# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  a few pics from the baz meet up  11/11/15

## didier

some of us did not make the group pic because the photo was taken before we arrived.  so I will post a few here of some late arrivals....lol. the first pic taken is Brian & Sharon, newlyweds and first trip to St.Barths, staying for a week at Flamands Blue Villa.   [ATTACH]34576[/ATTACH

----------


## amyb

Hello to the newlyweds-so sorry to have missed meeting you.

Hope you enjoy your stay and plan to return to do it all over again.

----------


## elgreaux

and the group shot...

----------


## cec1

What great photos . . . thanks for sharing the spirit and images of the time together!

----------


## tim

BAZ has been the scene of many grand SBHonline gatherings, and I can see this one was no exception!  Thanks for the photos.

----------


## JEK

+1  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Really fun visiting with the gang!

----------


## seasalt

Thanks for posting! Great smiles!

----------

